# Cattleya walkeriana 'Kenny' Fcc/Aos



## e-spice (Mar 14, 2014)

I had always wanted one of these. I finally found one about five years ago. Great fragrance during the day.







e-spice


----------



## JeanLux (Mar 14, 2014)

Very nice shape and coloration!!!! Jean


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 14, 2014)

very attractive lip colour


----------



## Migrant13 (Mar 14, 2014)

Sweet. Are you growing it mounted to in a pot? What about substrate?


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 14, 2014)

I love walkeriana.


----------



## John M (Mar 15, 2014)

This clone is exceptionally beautiful! I have a piece too. It's not really walkeriana though. It's Cattleya Snow Blind v. semi alba ´Kenny´ FCC/ AOS (Angelwalker x walkeriana). It was awarded as walkeriana; but, the AOS later changed it's name to Snow Blind. The s/a 'Kenny' clone of walkeriana has growths that are too tall and thin and it carries too many flowers per stem to be pure walkeriana.


----------



## Roy (Mar 15, 2014)

Correct John & just to add, the 'semi alba' no longer applies either.


----------



## John M (Mar 15, 2014)

Roy said:


> Correct John & just to add, the 'semi alba' no longer applies either.



I've often wondered about the "semi-alba" designation. To me, it's not s/a just because of the dot of colour on the tip of the lip. That dot is one of the reasons why I like this clone so much; but, what is the correct varietal name?

BTW: I mounted my plant on a 3' piece of White Cedar and it loves being on the mount.....blooming regularly. Everyone should have a piece of this plant. It's one of the best.


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 15, 2014)

I think if its a hybrid it doesn't get designated semi-alba - that's for species. (and to my mind the lip would need to be fully coloured to be called s/a)


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 15, 2014)

Nice white. It also looks like it blooms from the top of the growth too. Does it?


----------



## John M (Mar 15, 2014)

Ozpaph said:


> I think if its a hybrid it doesn't get designated semi-alba - that's for species. (and to my mind the lip would need to be fully coloured to be called s/a)


 I think that you are correct, technically. However, horticulturally, we still like to label things. So, I'm wondering what we'd call this if not s/a? I agree, to my mind, s/a means white sepals and petals and a lip that is mostly coloured. That bright dot is not enough to make it s/a.

Rick, my plant blooms from the top of a normal psuedobulb sometimes.....and from a specialized, narrow, leafless growth at other times. As with walkeriana, if it is watered too much prior to the blooming season, a normal leafed pseudobulb will produce flowers. If it is rested HARD with very little water just prior to the blooming season, it will bloom from a leafless, skinny, pseudobulb.


----------



## e-spice (Mar 16, 2014)

John M said:


> This clone is exceptionally beautiful! I have a piece too. It's not really walkeriana though. It's Cattleya Snow Blind v. semi alba ´Kenny´ FCC/ AOS (Angelwalker x walkeriana). It was awarded as walkeriana; but, the AOS later changed it's name to Snow Blind. The s/a 'Kenny' clone of walkeriana has growths that are too tall and thin and it carries too many flowers per stem to be pure walkeriana.



Yes - I knew this is probably not really walkeriana. This one and others like the 'Pendentive' clone look suspiciously different than normal walkeriana but they're great plants regardless.


----------



## e-spice (Mar 16, 2014)

Migrant13 said:


> Sweet. Are you growing it mounted to in a pot? What about substrate?



It's in a 3-inch pot growing S/H with clay pellets as the medium. It has outgrown that pot and I put the 3-inch pot in a 4-inch clay pot.


----------



## Roy (Mar 16, 2014)

Full name, C. Snow Blind 'Kenny'


----------



## NYEric (Mar 17, 2014)

One of my faves. One of my first orchids also, I killed it in record time.  thanks for sharing.


----------

